
Show HN: I'm doing a video series about building a C++ IDE from scratch - akling
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMOpZvQB55bfeIHSA71J81OZi3F19lh3d
======
akling
Hello friends! I wasn't sure if this is fit for "Show HN" so please shut it
down if it's not.

I've started building a C++ IDE for my own operating system, SerenityOS
([https://github.com/SerenityOS/serenity](https://github.com/SerenityOS/serenity)).
I realized that I'm never gonna switch over to using Serenity full time until
it becomes a pleasant environment to do C++ development.

My only experience with IDE's and C++ is as a user, so I'm learning this as I
go. If this sounds interesting to you, then feel free to tag along, on
YouTube, GitHub or both! :)

Videos so far:

1\. Let's build an IDE for Serenity:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUNudFw7rds](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUNudFw7rds)

2\. Embedding a terminal in the IDE:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVv2e9ND7bI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVv2e9ND7bI)

3\. Let's make it Build & Run:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUk9sxlaP-k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUk9sxlaP-k)

4\. Project-wide text search:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAZYHjHIjfg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAZYHjHIjfg)

5\. C++ syntax highlighting:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snZrayZhGzo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snZrayZhGzo)

------
rogerclark
so sick

